# SR20 (reliable engine)?



## Guest (Sep 2, 2002)

I was thinkin of pickin up an early model 240sx or maybe a newwer one, but i plan to put a SR in it. Is the SR engine a relaibel engine? I live in Cali would i be able to take it to yosemite or the Bay area. You know take it when i go places. I know nissan makes some of the best engines. And how much do mechanics chsrge for the shop. And another thing is smogging it. Is it hard to smog them here in cali. I made a thread about this already but no one answered it.
peace


----------



## Grant (May 2, 2002)

you should try www.freshalloy.com. but to answer your question:

The SR is a very reliable engine. 
It is not smog legal here, so if i got some kind of a hookup, you're going to havea hard time smogging it


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

Milla said:


> *Is the SR engine a relaibel engine? *


you should be driving a honduh for asking questions like this.. lol

man..


----------



## HondaEater0007 (Oct 1, 2002)

Sr20kidD, your right, that was a dumb qusetion the sr20 is one of the highest output, and most reliable engines that there is out there, weather its a NA or a turboed version. the stock crank shaft is built to handle up too 500hp.. (thats a lot) why do you think that its been used for so long. and in so many cars. i think that the main prob that your gunna have is smogging it in cali, there passin more and more laws about this, it also depends on what part of cali your in. there are like 3-4 different class smog areas. before you go and get the swap done the first thing that you need to do is find a place that will somg it. if you cant find one, you can still get the swap done, BUT keep the stock engine and parts and everytime you have to get smogged switch back to the KA, which would be a major pain in the ass, but is doable if you car savy enough. good luck on you silvia!
-rob


----------

